# They are here!!!



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

First we have BigFoot, then a wolverine (complete with coyote howls for sound effects on the news cast last night), and now we have brown bears roaming around Park City. I wonder if he is just down from Alaska visiting his wolf friends for the holiday weekend or if he is planning to stay?
http://fox13now.com/2014/07/02/poli...r-young-brown-bear-passing-through-park-city/


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's weird, we're missing one of our brown bears. Can we have him back? You can keep the wolves though.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Loke said:


> First we have BigFoot, then a wolverine (complete with coyote howls for sound effects on the news cast last night), and now we have brown bears roaming around Park City. I wonder if he is just down from Alaska visiting his wolf friends for the holiday weekend or if he is planning to stay?


 He probably just showed up for the annual Chinook spawn in Spring Creek.:shock:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Funny. My daughter was asking if we had bears two hours ago as we drove through Park City. I told her not anymore. Guess I lied.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

So was it a brown bear or brown phase black bear


----------

